# GT: Game 3 @ Bulls 11/06



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






VS








Los Angeles Clippers(2-0) vs Chicago Bulls(0-3)

WHEN: Tuesday, November 6th at 5:30 PM Pacific
WHERE: United Center in Chicago, Illinois
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket, NBA League Pass, AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 115-101 Win vs Sonics
Bulls Last Game: 72-78 Loss @ Bucks


Clippers Projected Starters:







|








|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves:







|







|








Dan Dickau | Ruben Patterson | Al Thornton

Bulls Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Kirk Hinrich | Ben Gordon | Luol Deng | Tyrus Thomas | Ben Wallace

Key Reserves:







|







|








Chris Duhon | Andre Nocioni | Joe Smith

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 101-95
Q's Prediction Record: 2-0

Q's Quote:
I know I predicted they would lose earlier, but with how they have been playing and the Bulls always starting the season very slow, I can see our Clippers going and beating Chicago in Chicago. Will it happen? Who knows, but it's greatly possible. Kaman needs to pound the boards again and I hope Ruben starts to just harass Deng/Gordon/Hinrich and even Ty Thomas. Timmy and Mobley need to come up big behind the arc once again, which I think they will. Let's go Clippers! ​*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Despite the bulls record, they are far, far better than the two teams the Clippers have played so far. Perhaps not as explosive offensively as GSW, but very solid on the defense end.

Kaman will get his first test, as the bulls can throw wallace, Smith, Thomas, noah, gray, a plethora of bigs they have there with different skill sets. Maggette will have his hands full with deng. 

Ill see if i can go to my parents to watch the game after school tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm first game on the road, but we have played pretty good no reason why we shouldnt win this


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

What do you mean no reason we shouldn't win?

We're starting the season 22-0, end of discussion.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> What do you mean no reason we shouldn't win?
> 
> We're starting the season 22-0, end of discussion.


Wanna put down some money on that bet? I'll give you really good odds! :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Wanna put down some money on that bet? I'll give you really good odds! :biggrin:


I'm listening...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am surprised at the start of the Bulls, I didn't imagine they would start 0-3. Like mentioned they aren't a bad team, they are a good one and I am sure things will start clicking for them real soon. Hopefully though they don't click until at least after tomorrow's game. I imagine TT will have another good game against the team he hates. Kaman will have to work hard against Wallace for those rebounds.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id think a lot of them perhaps would be playing with more motivation as well, arent there a couple guys at least who are in contract years?

I think they turn it around really soon. Maybe even with us. 

I didnt expect us to win this game before the season, i still dont expect us to win the game. Loosing to one of the best teams in the east on the road is nothing to be ashamed of. I think its good at this point to get a 'dose of reality" before the guys start getting cocky. Playing against a sound defensive team will show us in what areas we need to improve.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> id think a lot of them perhaps would be playing with more motivation as well, arent there a couple guys at least who are in contract years?


Corey Maggette, Sam Cassell, Aaron Williams, Ruben Patterson, Quinton Ross, Paul Davis and Josh Powell has team options for the next two years if I'm not mistaken. Williams and Powell might not be in the league next season, so if they get time, they have to show something, Davis has been disappointing but everyone else has been solid.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Qross, I meant the bulls.......


On a side note, la times reports that kaman is questionable tonight after being wacked on the leg by robert swifts leg brace. 

Great a sprained ankle, now a bruised leg, the basketball lords are upset at kamans hot start, trying to slow him down now!

Im wondering if i should even sit him on my fantasy team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Qross, I meant the bulls.......
> 
> On a side note, la tims reports that kaman is questionable tonight after being wacked on the leg by robert swifts leg brace.
> 
> ...


Oh my bad, don't know about the Bulls, but great news about Kaman[sarcasm]!. I'm going to make my mind up on Kaman tomorrow, it's either him or Tim Thomas. Tough choice.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The Cat is really on the prowl in this game. Time-out with 8:37 left, Clippers lead 37-31.

Thomas and Thornton really playing well for LAC as well.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

What's up with all our threes?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, Clippers 6-8 behind the arc....6-8....they have been one of the worst 3 point shooting teams almost always and this year, they are hot..

Mobley 9-9 from the field! 2-2 from the arc...48-35 Clippers up


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Did Mobley become Jordan?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mobley... :worthy:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette makes up with that horrible shot with a huge trey and Clips up 3!

That helped my fantasy team  Thomas assist, 3 pts and a trey for Corky.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Woo! Holy cow, are we 3-0?? Maggette came up big in the 4th quarter to seal it!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

97-91 victory and I am enjoying this 3-0 start while it lasts. Mobley gets the game ball no doubt about that, Kaman and Maggette each get the second prize which is a game...errm towel? Indiana next stop for a showdown of two undefeateds.

Let's go Clippers, let's go!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Incredible win. Mobley is playing like his Houston days.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

22-0 we go.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> 22-0 we go.


:cheers: 

man great/exciting game, we had a 3rd quarter stretch where we were playing like the stupid turnover prone/non making shot Clippers that get me mad, but we fixed that nicely when he had to down the stretch

oooooooooooh man , Corey with a clutch 3 ? damn, (after that really stupid shot)
it wasnt a GREAT game, but we got the W :yay: 

damn the Indiana game is going to be gooooooood:cheers: 

** by the way, im going to the Clippers game Sunday, im getting some like 100something dollar seats, anyone know where i can get those promotional codes????? to get a discount??? cuz damn i tried some code for another game and it was like 40 dollars off!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Man just when I was getting really pissed off with Maggette he comes through big at the end, good finish for him. Mobley was on fire in the first half, 10/10 and all the shots were tough shots no real easy ones for him. The 2nd half he a bit winded but he still contributed. Kaman had a good finish as he really added some much needed points toward the end when there was a severe lack of scoring. The Clippers really had a big drought for most of the 3rd and half of the 4th in scoring and in lack of play, seemed to coincide with Knight, Kaman, and TT all picking up their 4th fouls. Outside of Kaman and Mobley it was a bad shooting night for everyone else. But it was a good win on the road.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Didnt get to watch the game. Dont know what is going on with kaman, im going to have to pick him back up for my fantasy team!

Mobley holy cow, whats gotten into him? 

How did davis look tonight? His box score was crap, but he cant have been that bad, for dunleavvy to have left him out there 17 minutes?

How did thornton look? Box score looked good for him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The best thing that I can remember from Davis was his 2 blocks other than that I don't remember him doing anything special or significant. I believe he got he minute because both TT and Kaman were sitting out due to 4 fouls. Thornton looked good and I think did a decent job defending Deng when he was in there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

BTW Congrats to Mobely for tying the record for best shooting start in Clipper history by going 10 for 10, that was great. 

Bulls fans seem to really want Kobe, signs and chants for him. Starting 0-4 is only going to increase their desire for him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Other than the clippers, cant think of a more perfect place for kobe, With the clippers he would have stayed in LA, still been the man, start a new "dynasty" with brand (if he would have signed with us). With chicago he goes to a place where theres no question he is the man, and the place jordan built. 

I cant really ever see him in dallas or new york. 

How did chicago look? On paper they are one of the best teams in the east. Whats the problem?


----------

